# New to listening to jazz...



## Deathbykidd (Mar 27, 2013)

So I've started to get into more jazz and fusion players and I'm looking to expand farther into jazz. I currently really like Holdsworth and Kurt Rosenwinkle. Anybody know any artists that are similar to these two?

Is there any artists in general that seem to be good for starters to listen to as well? Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Orsinium (Mar 28, 2013)

I am a huge Guthrie Govan fan so if you haven't heard him give his stuff a listen.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Mar 28, 2013)

EDIT: NOTE: Chose these because they all have guitar.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Mar 28, 2013)

For fusion, Greg Howe has some killer stuff. I'd recommend his albums "Introspection" and "Sound Proof", along with his project with Victor Wooten and Dennis Chambers. The album is called "Extraction" and they even cover a Holdsworth tune.


----------



## Malkav (Mar 28, 2013)

I realise they're not exactly similar to your above question, but they're worth a look in my opinion


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## JSanta (Mar 28, 2013)

Been listening to this CD a lot the past few weeks:



And because this is SSO:


----------



## Deathbykidd (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks! I forgot to mention that I also really like TRAM. I shall dive right into all of these artists and see where I go from there.


----------



## akinari (Mar 29, 2013)

There's some killer stuff mentioned here already, but nobody's mentioned Herb Ellis. One of my favorite players


----------



## JSanta (Mar 30, 2013)

Jazz is one of those things that can be hard to break into listening wise because, at least for me personally, I didn't know where to start. This thread has several great musicians, and I would suggest that you do a couple of things: check out their websites and see who inspired them to play and then go listen to those guys. Second, when on YouTube, see who these guys play with and branch out from there. Just from George Van Eps for instance, you would break into a huge playground of jazz guys playing 7 strings like Howard Alden, John and Bucky Pizzarelli, etc...

Another guy you should seriously listen to is Les Paul. He was an incredible jazz guitarist and his catalog has some of the finest playing ever recorded.

Enjoy the journey!


----------



## celticelk (Mar 30, 2013)

allmusic.com is also a good resource for (a) finding out who else played on a particular record, as well as (b) getting recommendations for similar works.


----------



## JPMike (Mar 31, 2013)

I haven't seen anyone posting, Parker, Miles, Coltrane, Shorter, Rollins, Wes, etc.


----------



## isispelican (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## isispelican (Mar 31, 2013)

edit:double post


----------



## skeels (Mar 31, 2013)

Lots of great music here.

Art Blakey is also a good bet.


----------



## JPMike (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## AlexRuger (Apr 2, 2013)

Check out Tigran Hamasyan's "Red Hail" album. I believe it's on Spotify and it's absolutely amazing. Super heavy, proggy, ethnic-inspired fusion. 

For your more classic fare (in addition to the great stuff that's already been posted), check out Bill Evans "Live at the Village Vanguard" and Wes Montgomery's "Full House." Those two albums changed my life.


----------



## oneblackened (Apr 3, 2013)

For fusion, I HIGHLY recommend The Tony Williams Lifetime, both the New Lifetime and the original. Believe It, which is the first album The New Tony Williams Lifetime came out with, has some early Holdsworth playing on it, and it's among his most tasteful and restrained playing. Still jawdropping, but more digestible than a lot of his later material.


----------



## celticelk (Apr 3, 2013)

^^^Spectrum Road, the Lifetime tribute band feat. Vernon Reid on guitar, would also be worth checking out.


----------



## Solodini (Apr 4, 2013)

Lots of people on here seem keen on Hiromi Uehara's stuff. I think she's pretty good, as well. Give her stuff a listen. The guitarist in her sonic bloom album uses a 7 string twin neck, which is kinda cool.


----------



## akinari (Apr 7, 2013)

oneblackened said:


> For fusion, I HIGHLY recommend The Tony Williams Lifetime, both the New Lifetime and the original.



THIS. I can't believe I forgot to mention Million Dollar Legs! Here is one of the most spine tingling live recordings I've ever heard, no matter the genre, and has some totally unhinged guitar work from Allan during the solo section.


----------



## Francis978 (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike Stern is a GOD.



This song is unusual in the best of ways



Frank Gambale, sort of cheesy tunes, but great phrasing.


----------



## rikomaru (Apr 13, 2013)

i believe these two songs are easily digested 'break-in' cuts. Of course both videos have people that go off the charts with it sometimes, but they can simply be tasteful and rock a groove too. Oh the joy of jazz XD

John Scofield with MMW


Al Di Meola


----------



## yingmin (Apr 13, 2013)

Francis978 said:


> Frank Gambale, sort of cheesy tunes, but great phrasing.



Bright pink Tweety Bird t-shirt TUCKED IN to leather pants, mild jheri curl, flourescent yellow Ibanez Saber into a huge rack system, playing jazz. Frank's got it all.


----------



## Francis978 (Apr 13, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Bright pink Tweety Bird t-shirt TUCKED IN to leather pants, mild jheri curl, flourescent yellow Ibanez Saber into a huge rack system, playing jazz. Frank's got it all.


 

THAT iS WHAT I WAS SAYING


----------

